# Prized Pineapple Upside-Down Cake



## jjkOC (Jul 20, 2011)

Baked this cake for a co-worker's baby shower:


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 20, 2011)

:clap::drool::drool::drool::clap:.

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## Marc (Jul 20, 2011)

So this is a pineapple Tarte Tatin?


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 20, 2011)

Never had this before... Looks absolutely DELICIOUS...


----------



## Marco (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks Yummy! Wheres the recipe? oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2011)

Marco said:


> Looks Yummy! Wheres the recipe? oke:


Beat me to it, Marco!


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Marc, similar in concept but a cake rather than pastry crust. 



Marc said:


> So this is a pineapple Tarte Tatin?


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry Marco and Dot, this is a secret family recipe... but if you're ever visiting southern California, I'll bake one for you!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Yum!*



jjkOC said:


> Sorry Marco and Dot, this is a secret family recipe... but if you're ever visiting southern California, I'll bake one for you!



Being a southern boy from Alabama we prefer to cook our pineapple upside down cakes in a well seasoned cast iron skillet!


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jul 21, 2011)

You tease!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks delic, can't remember the last time I had it!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks really yummy!!!! Is there any cinammon on the top??


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 21, 2011)

No cinnamon in this recipe, it's all carmelized golden brown sugar goodness. 



biothanasis said:


> Looks really yummy!!!! Is there any cinammon on the top??


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 21, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> No cinnamon in this recipe, it's all carmelized golden brown sugar goodness.



hehehe...:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Sorry Marco and Dot, this is a secret family recipe... but if you're ever visiting southern California, I'll bake one for you!


I'll be right over.

I wish!


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 22, 2011)

Why not??? The weather has been fantastic, we've got beautiful beaches, some great orchid nurseries and of course pineapple upside-down cake!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2011)

$$$


----------



## Heather (Jul 22, 2011)

Can I ask a question? You use fresh pineapple, right?


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 23, 2011)

wow... looks exactly like my mother's recipe (but she adds cocktel cherries in the pineapple "eyes" - as she calls them)



Heather said:


> Can I ask a question? You use fresh pineapple, right?


 at least in my mom's recipe, they have to be canned pineapple, as the fresh do not caramelize very well (you also need to try different canned brands, as not all caramelize well either - but I think thi sis more my mom being maniatic with her recipes)


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 23, 2011)

hi heather, actually i use canned, i agree with kavanaru. i usually use dole, always the ones that come in juice not syrup. 1 can has the perfect number of slices for an 8" round pan! 

hi kavanaru, i'd have to agree that the quintessential pineapple upside-down cake has those maraschino cherries, but i don't really like the taste or all that artificial red dye and high fructose corn syrup. so, i don't put them in.



Heather said:


> Can I ask a question? You use fresh pineapple, right?


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 23, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> i usually use dole


 Mom!? Is that you!? :rollhappy: my mom swears fro Dole as well.... :rollhappy:



jjkOC said:


> i don't really like the taste or all that artificial red dye and high fructose corn syrup


 Finally, someone who understands me... as a child I was forced to eat them... Now I deliberately put them aside, and my mom does not complain anymore (but she rolls her eyes, when she see me doing that!):clap:


----------



## Heather (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks. I hate maraschinos too. I always used to order shirley temple drinks as a kid with no cherry. People thought I was nuts, but they're gross!


----------



## John Boy (Jul 23, 2011)

Folks, we're on page 3 here!
Can't someone just post a recipe that could be argued about?

Here in Europe most people have never seen a socalled "Prized Pineapple Upside-Down Cake", let alone tasted one.
So, how do you do it? I don't want to have ask Mrs. Google!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 23, 2011)

i've never understood the 'secret' recipe concept... if you aren't making a profit from it or you regularly enter your recipe in a contest where you are going to win something, isn't it better if more people can enjoy something? keeping something to yourself like this to me sort of seems like a warped thing that only humans can do so well... sort of like saying ha ha I have this really nice thing but i'll get more enjoyment out of teasing you because you don't have it and have a nice day

can't tell i've been spending lots of time baking in the sun at work, can you? 

dehydration has an adverse affect on me lol no personal offense, thanks for showing us the cake


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2011)

http://youtu.be/IlxdP-XEfls


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 24, 2011)

John Boy said:


> Here in Europe most people have never seen a socalled "Prized Pineapple Upside-Down Cake", let alone tasted one.
> So, how do you do it? I don't want to have ask Mrs. Google!



hehe.. indeed... ok, I do not have my mom's recipe, so I cannot post it here... but I can tell you that she's made it twice while I was in Germany, and not even a single german liked it! All complained it was too sweet... to which I always had to laugh, because even those who loved "Bienenstich" said it was too sweet, and the pineapple cake is NEVER sweeter than Bienenstich :rollhappy:


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 24, 2011)

After watching that video, I know I'm definately on the side of the germans who don't like that cake, because of sweetness! I love pineapples but that is just to much sugar added!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 24, 2011)

Wendy, it is actually not sweeter than any other german cakes... it is just a different kind of sweetness... on te other hand, it is made to me eaten in small slices, and not the big chunks of cake normally served in german speaking countries (include now Switzerland and Austria)


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I'm surprised and flattered that there is so much interest in my pineapple upside-down cake!

And glad to find others that do not like maraschino cherries!

I think the recipe Dot linked is very traditional with cast iron skillet and all. I think my recipe is not as traditional, with the glazed pineapple much easier to make, but the cake much more time consuming.

If you happen to find yourself in southern CA, you are warmly welcome to our humble home for tea and cake and orchid talk!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2011)

I love pineapple upside down cake but its been years.. I also like maraschino cherries but its been a while too.


----------

